# leaky coi pond



## deadhead (Apr 10, 2004)

got a leaky coi pond, i think. ioosing about 3 to 5" in 2 to 3 days. howcan i check it out? its about 3 yrs. old.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Not really a whole lot of options here, just check all your pump and filter filter fittings to make sure the leak isn't elsewhere while you wait for the water recession to stop. When it reaches that point, pump about a couple more inches unless the hole is at the bottom. Clean and let the area dry, apply a patch, let it set and filler back up!


----------



## deadhead (Apr 10, 2004)

ok thatsounds easy, thanks


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

Do you have some kind of a waterfall / stream feature? 9time out of 10 the leak develops in the waterfall if you have one.
Otherwise the suggestion before is best.


----------



## deadhead (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a water fall,but no leals around the ground. shouldnt it be wet where it leaks? makes cents to me or maybe not.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I have had this problem a number of times before.

1. Make sure your waterfall (some type of hard plastic tub I'm guessing) is as level as possible and that water isn't leaking out the "low side". If it is shove dirt or some type of rock/shim under that corner (or you could be more ambitious and undig the whole thing and redo it making sure it is as level as possible).

2. Make sure that water is not leaking out (drip by drip literally, and it may not seem major a drop every 5-10 seconds will do it) where your plastic tubing runs into the back of the waterfall tub. Water will start running off the tubing and into the ground drip by drip.

3. If it is your (soft EDPM) liner - best of luck, mine got a hole in it and I gave up trying to find it though I didn't search to hard. I don't know of a simple way to find leaks in a large sythetic rubber liner(neither did the guys I talked to at aquarium adventures). The liners are usually discolored after time and it seems like it would be a total pain in the butt to find what is probably a pin sized hole (that is only observable to the naked eye when it is stretched) in a large liner.

Could you be more specific on your pond set up? Is it a hard plastic tub/waterfall (like I assumed above) that runs into a larger pond made from soft EDPM (or whatever they call it) liner?


----------

